# Picked up a pair of Red peacocks



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I got a breeding pair of red peacock cichlids the other day. I cant wait for fry. The male has great color, no pics yet, he wont come out yet, still adjusting to new home.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

i grabbed a quick pic of the male, he seems to be very active at night. so this is the best pic i can get so far of him.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

oh, his fin is perfect, he is in a current in the pic, the reason his fin looks funny.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing, and good luck on the breeding.


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

i wanna nother peacock tank, u know were i can get any an all types?


----------

